# Window seat



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys just finished this window seat for my wife, built and painted by my own fair hands!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Never hurts to rack up the brownie points. Looks good.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

That's a cool finish, I like it!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks cool, most important thing is that you made the lady happy.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

nice faux. :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Pretty damn sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's real nice! Sure to be a family treasure for years! Did you sign and date it somewhere?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Stuff Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

I bet she is a happy girl... I learned many moons ago – When the Princess is happy the Kingdom is happy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just in time for Valentines. That oughta earn you a nice place to sit  :thumbup:


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

Excellent before and after photos! Nice job.


----------

